# Anyone using Square cash debit or prepaid debit for instant pay?



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm aware of Ubers gobank card you can sign up for but is anyone using a card like squares cash debit card(or any prepaid debit card like bluebird or PayPal debit) successfully for instant transfers? Curious if anyone has had any luck..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

square works well..

However bypassing the uber app to take customers off the books is extremely ill advised!

Depending on your location (emerald city from the wizard of oz?) it can vary from JUST not having ANY insurance coverage to getting months in jail, to absolutely perfectly fine.

*You need to consult your local/state laws before you consider doing this!*

Even a rideshare insurance policy may not offer *ANY* coverage while you are transporting customers.

*Be aware!*


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Having the app on, no passenger, crash car = no $$ from Uber.

Having the app on, no passenger, crash car = no $$ from insurance co.

I call pax get address, enter into gps, shut the app off and drive to pick up then turn it on with pax in the car. Take no chances.

You could arrange to pick the pax up have them call you directly and set a price. Great for people who need Uber because of suspended license.

You can make a weekly bill and use square or PayPal is better. Over $600 square hits you with 1099 and PayPal does not.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Wut?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I believe what Justin H means is that instead of using the gobank card for instant transfers, could he use his Cash App card or PayPal card instead.

I personally have had no luck using a Green Dot-issued card for instant transfers, but had success with the gobank card, which is a Green Dot card. Go figure.


----------

